# موضوع مهم جدا وغير عادي الغروانيات ,,,,,إن شاء الله تعجبكم



## h.chemist (6 مارس 2008)

الحالة الغر وانية
تذوب كثيرا من المواد في الماء مثل السكر وملح الطعام مكونه محلولا رائقا ولا يمكن الفصل المادة الذائبة من المحلول لا بالترشيح ولا بالترسيب بالجاذبية الأرضية ولهذا يعرف هذا النوع من المحاليل باسم المحاليل الحقيقة
لأنه لا يمكن رؤية جسيمات أو جزيئات المذاب بالعين المجردة كما أن المحلول أصبح متجانسا في كل جزء من أجزائه .

وهناك مواد أخرى لا تذوب في الماء مثل الطباشير فمهما رج المحلول فأنه يمكن رؤية دقائق الطباشير وهي معلقة في الماء وإذا تركنا المحلول جانبا مدة من الزمن فإن دقائق الطباشير سوف تتجمع في قاع الإناء .

وإذا فرضنا أننا وضعنا مادة من النوع الثاني في سائل ما فاننا نحصل بذلك على طورين طور سائل 
يتكون من السائل المستخدم , وطور صلب يتكون من جسيمات المادة المعلقة في السائل .

وإذا استطعنا تخفيض حجم جسيمات المادة المعلقة فإننا سنصل إلى مرحلة لا نستطيع فيها رؤية هذه الجسيمات الصغيرة بالعين المجردة فهي قد انتشرت في السائل ويبدو لنا السائل متجانسا تمام التجانس ولكننا نستطيع رؤية 
هذه الجسيمات مع ذلك إذا استخدمنا الميكروسكوب الفائق 

وتمثل هذه الحالة الأخيرة الأنظمه الغروانية وتسمى جسيمات المادة بالطور المنتشر ويسمى السائل بوسط الأنتشار .

وقد كان العالم جراهام هو أول من لاحظ أن هناك مواد تمر في خلال الأغشية شبه منفذه مثل السكر والملح 
وأطلق عليها المتبلورات وأن هناك مواد أخرى مثل الجلاتين والغراء لا تمر من خلال هذه الأغشية وأطلق
عليها اسم الغروانيات نسبة إلى الغراء الذي كان يستخدمه في تجاربه .

ولا تعد المحاليل الغروانية قاصرة على المواد العضوية فهناك الكثير من المواد يمكن تحضيرها في حالة 
غروانية تحت ظروف خاصة مثل بعض الأملاح وبعض الفلزات.


أنواع المحاليل :هناك ثمانية أنواع من المحاليل الغروانية وهي :

1_ غاز منتشر في سائل مثل الرغوة foam.







2_ غاز منتشر في مادة صلبة كما في بعض المعادن Minerals.






3_ سائل منتشر في غاز مثل الضباب Fog.





بصوره قريبه 






4_ سائل منتشر في سائل في سائل مثل المستحلبات Emulsions.

5_ سائل منتشر في مادة صلبة مثل الهلام Gel .

6_ مادة صلبة منتشرة في غاز مثل الدخان Smoke.





7_ مادة صلبة منتشرة في سائل مثل الصول Sol .

8_ مادة صلبة منتشرة في مادة صلبة أخرى مثل الزجاج الملون .










طرق تحضير الغروانيات :توجد طريقتين أساسيتان لتحضير الغروانيات 

1_ طريقة الأنتشار :بعض المواد تكون المحاليل غروانية بمجرد تدفئتها في وسط انتشار مناسب لها ومن إمثلة هذه المواد الجيلاتين والنشا في الماء ولكن الكثير من المواد الأخرى تحتاج إلى تفتيت جسيماتها الكبيرة إلى جسيمات صغيرة يصل 
حجمها إلى حجم الجسيمات الغروانية ويتم ذلك بإحدى الطرق التالية :

1_تفتيت الميكانيكي .

2_ إزالة عامل التجميع .

3_ إضافة عامل تجزئة .

4_ التفتيت بالكهرباء .

5_ بالتفتيت الكهروكيميائي 

6_ باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية .

2_ طريقة التكثيف :يتم في هذه الطريقة تجميع الجزيئات أو الجسيمات الصغيره إلى جسيمات أكبر يصل حجمها إلى حجم الجسيمات 
الغروانية ويتم ذلك عادة بإحدى الطرق التالية :

1_ الأختزال .

2_ الأكسدة .

3_ التحلل المائي .

4_ التبادل المزدوج .

5_ الطريقة الكهربا ئية .

6_ تبادل المذيب .

7_ التفكك الضوئي .


الخواص العامة للمحاليل الغروانية :يمكن تقسيم المحاليل إلى نوعين يعرف النوع الأول منهما باسم كاره للسائل 
وعندما يكون الماء هو وسط الانتشار يسمى كاره للماء مثل ( كبريتيد الزرينخ )

ويعرف النوع الثاني منهما باسم محب للسائل وعندما يكون الماء هو وسط الانتشار 
مثل (الجيلاتين )

ويجب ملاحظة أن هناك أنواعا من المحاليل الغروانية تقع خواصها وسطا بين هذين القسمين
السابقين مثال ( هدروكسيد الألومنيوم )


الخواص الضوئية :إذا مر شعاع من الضوء في سائل نقي أو محلول رائق مثل محلو السكر في الماء فإنه لا يمكن رؤية هذا الشعاع 
أما إذا مر الشعاع الضوء في محلول غرواني فإنه يمكن رؤية الشعاع وذلك لأن الجسيمات الغروانية قد أدت إلى تشتيت الضوء وهي تشبه في فعلها هذا ما تفعله ذرات الغبار في الهواء في شعاع من الضوء في حجرة مظلمة .

الخواص الحركية :عند النظر إلى محلول غرواني بواسظة الميكرسكوب الفائق نجد أن جسيمات المادة الغروانية تتحرك حركة عشوائية في وسط الانتشار .
وقد كان أول عالم النبات "روبرت براون " أول من لا حظ هذه الحركة عندما وضع بعض حبوب اللقاح في الماء لهذا سميت هذه الحركة باسم "الحركة البراونية " نسبة إليه 
وقد لوحظت هذه الحركة بالنسبة لجميع االجسيمات المعلقة في سائل وهي لاتعتمد على طبيعة هذه الجسيمات 
ولا على طبيعة السائل وقد فسرت هذه الحركة العشوائية على أنها جاءت نتيجة للاصطدامات المتوالية لجزيئات 
وسط الانتشار بجسيمات المادة المعلقة ومن الطبيعي أنه كلما صغر حجم هذه الجسيمات زادت السرعة التى تتحرك بها ولذلك نجد أن الحركة البروانية أعلى ما يمكن في حالة الغروانيات الكارهه للسائل أو للماء لأن جسيماتها لا تحيط نفسها بجزيئات السائل وبذلك تكون خفيفة الوزن أما الغروانيات المحبة للسائل فهي تكون عادة 
كبيرة الحجم لأن جسيماتها تحيط نفسها بعدبد من الجزيئات السائل أو الماء وبذلك تقل حركتها .

الخواص الكهربائية والإلكتروفورية :وجد جسيمات الغروانية تحمل عادة شحنة كهربائية متجانسة وقد تم إثبات ذلك بوضع صول غرواني في مجال كهربائي ولوحظ جسيمات المادة الغروانية تتحرك جميعها في اتجاه واحد تبعا لنوع الشحنة الكهربائية الحاملة لها 
ويعرف إنتقال الجسيمات الغروانية بتأثير التيار الكهربائي باسم "الإلكتروفورية .​

منقول ارجو الدعاء


----------



## h.chemist (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكم واتمني ان يكون الله في عوني لاني لا ابغي منه غير مرضاه وتوفيق الله ادعو لي بالله عليكم


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (12 مارس 2008)

*أعجبنا*

:75: بارك الله فيك فقط الموضوع كثيرا ما يهمني وان شاء الله أستفيد من عندك بارك الله فيك واختصاصي هو بالضبط الغرونيات وحصلت على ماستر بالموضوع الذي طرحته 
حقا جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------

